# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  PHP скрипт в фоновом режиме (очередь сообщений?)

## alxander

Как можно запустить php-скрипт в фоновом режиме? 
У меня такая задача: есть список адресов (>5000 штук) и сканер, обходящий эти адреса ежедневно с целью проверки наличия кода. В процессе работы php-скрипта составляется sql запрос, который в конце работы скрипта импортируется в БД (запросы update).

Проблема в двух местах:
1. Много адресов для проверки
2. Каждая проверка адреса занимает ~3 сек.

Пришел к выводу, что без фонового режима не обойтись, но как его реализовать - не знаю, опыта не было. Может, кто подскажет?

----------


## www_igor

делай отдельный скрипт и запускай его через cron например

----------


## goacher

+ 1, лучше сделать запуск через крон

----------

